

Sources: Apple to unveil revamped 11.6-inch MacBook Air next week - ojbyrne
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/10/15/sources_apple_to_unveil_revamped_11_6_inch_macbook_air_next_week.html

======
benologist
That would actually prompt me to buy an Apple ... I _love_ tiny, light laptops
and harbor deep resentment for my current 13.3" machine.

------
kristianp
I don't like Apple, but I do like some of their hardware innovations. Using a
small form factor SSD makes a lot of sense in a laptop.

